# Singapore, here I come...?



## mogness (Dec 1, 2008)

Hello all,
I suppose an introduction is necessary, as this is my first post. I've been browsing these boards for a while as a result of a recent job offer I received in Sing. I am a software developer for a company based in Singapore, and they are asking me to relocate to Sing to help bridge the communications gap.
I'm currently making an ok salary ($58,000US) but am being promised more in the event I do decide to make the move. I am 23 and a bit young for this kind of thing but still very excited about such an amazing opportunity. 
I've read over several posts about the cost of living in singapore and think I'll be paying in the $1,000 - $1,600 US/month range for rent. This would be my largest bill. I do have several questions I'm hoping maybe one of you folks with more experience than me can answer.
*Pets...*
I have a dog I'd like to bring with me, I know it will cost me a bit, but I'm curious if anyone has done this and what their experience was. I've read some about the need to retrieve an import permit for the animal and send a picture in beforehand to have the dog approved. She is a medium-sized lab mix and is not on the list of restricted breeds. I haven't decided 100% for taking her, but I'm leaning strongly towards it.
*Salary*
I've read on this board that IT workers do not make great money over in Sing. However, my position is a bit of a specialty and I'd be taking on some executive tasks as a result of the promotion. So I'm expecting a decent raise. I've read 1.5 SGD = approx 1 USD, but I'm curious how this translates. Is the cost of goods higher over in Sing?
I have many more questions but in the interest of keeping this post short I'll stop here. Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## leone and john (Oct 15, 2008)

mogness said:


> Hello all,
> I suppose an introduction is necessary, as this is my first post. I've been browsing these boards for a while as a result of a recent job offer I received in Sing. I am a software developer for a company based in Singapore, and they are asking me to relocate to Sing to help bridge the communications gap.
> I'm currently making an ok salary ($58,000US) but am being promised more in the event I do decide to make the move. I am 23 and a bit young for this kind of thing but still very excited about such an amazing opportunity.
> I've read over several posts about the cost of living in singapore and think I'll be paying in the $1,000 - $1,600 US/month range for rent. This would be my largest bill. I do have several questions I'm hoping maybe one of you folks with more experience than me can answer.
> ...


You have a few questions there!!

Firstly, do not come over to Sing until you know for sure what you salary will be. I have read on recent forums that people have arrived only to find the 'dream salary' does not exist for them and the employer just did not tell the truth.

Make sure you know what you are getting before signing on the dotted line.

There are many expats here that earn big dollars and I mean BIG. Usually they get their apartment paid as well as their power, phone and car. Check all this before signing!

We are on a 'local salary' here and manage quite well. That means we pay our own way on everything. The company only supplied our relocation costs inc one month in a hotel on arrival. All this is very helpful.

You will be paying more than $1000 PM for an apartment. To get an apartment even at around $1500 you would need to live out of the 'city' area. Which really is not an issue as the public transport system is amazing, quick and cheap!!!

We brought two dogs with us. But as we came in from Australia we did not have to put them in quarantine. We were very lucky!!

From the US they do need to. But check the Singapore websites on this and other forums.....there are always questions being asked about importing animals.

With hindsight, I think our two dogs would probably be better off back in Australia where they had more freedom and were not restricted to living in an apartment 24/7. The heat is sometimes intolerable for them.

Cost of living for us is the same as in Australia, but for you it will probably be more expensive...... depends on what your needs are!

log onto some of the other expat forums too and ask your questions.... you will get different opinions of course, but this is what you are also looking for.

Good luck with your move.... you will love it here. It is a wonderful place to live.

Leone


----------



## mogness (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks Leone!
I got my offer today, not as much as I'd hoped, but a US$22K boost should be enough to be comfortable. The guy who's in charge of shipping me over set my housing cost expectations at about US$2,000. I think that will be okay with me.
They have also agreed to pay for my relocation expenses and one month in a hotel, as you mentioned in your previous post. Everything else, I'll be responsible for. As far my dog, it pains me, but I think I will be leaving her here. She's an outside dog and loves to get into trouble... Just this morning I spent an hour chasing her down because she dug a hole under my fence and escaped into the neighborhood! I'm not sure how well she'd take to the city. Thankfully, I have a loving family with a big backyard that I can leave her with while I'm away, so I think it's for the best. 
I haven't signed yet, but the paperwork is on it's way so I'm told! 
Very excited and looking forward to the move. Any other advice you can give me before I make the defining signiture?
I'm going to start looking for other expat forums that might be of interest to me.
Thanks again!


----------



## leone and john (Oct 15, 2008)

The guy who's in charge of shipping me over set my housing cost expectations at about US$2,000. I think that will be okay with me.

Very excited and looking forward to the move. Any other advice you can give me before I make the defining signiture?

=====================================================

$2000 US is about $3570.00 Sing dollars ....... you should get something quite comfortable with that.

This is nearly what we pay for our 3 bedroomed apartment on the West Coast. We are in a condo (290 apartments) beside the Bukit Batok MRT. We have 3 bedrooms, lounge, small kitchen, balcony (a must) and dining area .... the rent is now $3750.00

Sometimes you can get a townhouse for less.....but if you are on your own, go for a condo. You will have a pool, gym, etc and be able to meet more people.

Cars are VERY expensive, but really not needed if you are close to a bus or train. If you did have a car yoy have to pay huge parking fee's etc...that is if you can find a parking spot when you go shopping!

But the public transport system really is the best......peak time the trains run at 60 SECOND intervals.... I know, 'cos I have timed them! Off peak you would not need to wait more than 6 minutes anyway.

But good luck with your move, am sure you will be happy and meet heaps of new people. If you want to save the dollars..... be careful how often you will end up going to clubs / bars etc.... it will eat into your savings big time as the drinks are so expensive. 

anyway, keep an open mind, be prepared to enjoy Singapore and all will be good.

Leone and John


----------



## leone and john (Oct 15, 2008)

.... and just saw this ad, might be of interest to you too:

Fantastic flat along River Valley Road with full facilities (swimming pool, gym , badminton, tennis and more). Own bathroom. Terrace. Easy bus and MRT transport. Fully furnished. Share with one other. Early January 2009 start. Only $2200 with bills & cleaning included. Call 96752601.

( for Sing tho' dial +65 before the number! )


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Bars may cost, but you can eat out whenever you want! Food in Singapore is fantastic, and some of the best can be found in little noodle stalls and hawker centers.

Make sure you are getting health insurance from the company. Medical care is very good and not expensive. I keep getting them switched, but Singapore has the lowest infant mortality rate in the world and the second longest life expectancy, or the second lowest infant mortality rate and the longest life expectancy.


----------



## Kayden Vince (Dec 16, 2008)

synthia said:


> Bars may cost, but you can eat out whenever you want! Food in Singapore is fantastic, and some of the best can be found in little noodle stalls and hawker centers.
> 
> Make sure you are getting health insurance from the company. Medical care is very good and not expensive. I keep getting them switched, but Singapore has the lowest infant mortality rate in the world and the second longest life expectancy, or the second lowest infant mortality rate and the longest life expectancy.


SG has very good health insurance which are paid by medisave. They will cover the bulk of your hospitalisation bills. All the insurance companies got offer


----------



## astuteman (Oct 30, 2008)

synthia said:


> Bars may cost, but you can eat out whenever you want! Food in Singapore is fantastic, and some of the best can be found in little noodle stalls and hawker centers.
> 
> Make sure you are getting health insurance from the company. Medical care is very good and not expensive. I keep getting them switched, but Singapore has the lowest infant mortality rate in the world and the second longest life expectancy, or the second lowest infant mortality rate and the longest life expectancy.


i dun think spore have a acheived the longest life expectancy. i thought that title is still taken by the Japanese. then again i might be wrong.


----------



## Elliot Clark (Mar 19, 2009)

good luck


--------------------


----------

